# WASHINGTON D.C. | Projects & Construction



## revitalizer (Mar 8, 2007)

Washington DC Projects & Construction 

DC at Dusk by keviikev, on Flickr


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Constitution Square in Washington, DC is a 2.5 million square foot (232,258 sq meter) mixed-used development containing multiple office buildings, over 1,000 apartments, a hotel, and retail space. It is located in central DC in the rapidly redeveloping NoMA neighbourhood. The first phase of this project delivers in 1Q 2010. The first residential units should be available in 3Q 2010.

This is one of DC's single largest projects.










Courtesy: Stonebridge Carras










Courtesy: LHB Communications

Check out this video of the development 
http://www.constitutionsquaredc.com/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

This thread should be moved into the city compilation board.


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

Hirshhorn Museum to be enlivened with temporary structure










by: Sharon McHugh
12/23/2009
World Architecture News

Who said you can’t wake up the dead? The Hirshhorn Museum, once described by the New York Times “as a fortress of a building that works as a museum”, is about to get a stunning new makeover that will dramatically alter its appearance. Conceived by the ever thoughtful New York architects Diller Scofidio + Renfro, the proposed addition consists of an inflatable structure in the form of a blue bubble that oozes of the museum’s top and side allowing it to expand on a seasonal basis.

Under the current design, the larger bubble will rise 145 feet through the building’s top enclosing a four-storey courtyard below. To be visible from all sides of the museum and at points along Washington’s historic National Mall, *it will house an auditorium with up to 1,000 seats for new media offerings. From the interior, visitors will be able to view people in the galleries above through transparent areas provided in the fabric structure. The smaller bubble, located to the side, will house a public lounge with a café overlooking the mall*.

The project, which is estimated to cost $5 million, is in the early conceptual stage. *The museum is hopeful to open the pavilion in May 2011*. However, if approvals by the Fine Arts Commission and the National Capital Planning Commission are needed, it could delay the project by a couple of years.


















__________________

Not exactly a new project, but a very noteworthy and interesting temporary project. I would definitely take the train ride down to DC to see this.

It is also good to have a City/Metro thread on the US Capital here.


----------



## revitalizer (Mar 8, 2007)

Don Omar:

Thanks for contributing to this thread! I appreciate it, and I look forward to updating it frequently with new projects.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Don Omar said:


> Hirshhorn Museum to be enlivened with temporary structure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this ginormous blob is dynamic and changes shape at different times of the day and will be lit at night- it will be gimazing. Don't mind going back there just to see this.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The reconstruction of the Nassif Building (aka Constitution Center) has been finished.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

I figured I'd add some updates since DC seems to get no love..lol.

200 H Street










15 K Street


















Redevelopment of a West End property









The Arts at 5th and Eye









Parcel 42, mixed use, affordable housing









1015 Half St.









Yale Steam Laundry West, 200 units residential









Addison Square, 250+ units residential, 15,000 sq ft retail









NYU DC Campus









CityCenter development









1638 14th Street Condos









Howard Town Center

















1100 South Capitol









1000 Connecticut Ave.









Living Classrooms

























BTW, credit for the rendering goes to dcmetrocentric

Of course that was just a quick, bare-bone run through. I'll try to update this post with details and more info.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

Any news on the planned light rail network? Has it been affected by the poor economy? I've heard about other light rail networks in the US having their future plans curtailed or shelved for the time being.


----------



## e'gabo (Apr 7, 2010)

hoellllooooo


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Any news on the planned light rail network? Has it been affected by the poor economy? I've heard about other light rail networks in the US having their future plans curtailed or shelved for the time being.


These are streetcar tracks being installed on H Street in NE DC. 










I'm not sure if thats what you were referring to or not.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*WASHINGTON, DC | Projects & Construction*

Since there seems to be no DC love or development overview threads, thought I'd start one up. 

First up, 601 Massachusetts Avenue NW in the burgeoning Mount Vernon Triangle neighbourhood northeast of Downtown. 

*601 Massachusetts Avenue NW*
Space use: Office
Owner/developer: Boston Properties
Size: 478,000 s.f.
Floors: 11
Anchor tenant: Arnold & Porter
Website: http://www.bostonproperties.com/pro...LEgRQYWdlGNmLBAw/601-massachusetts-avenue,-nw


601 Mass by pjryan92, on Flickr


Untitled by pjryan92, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for contributing! I agree that DC is very underserved here at SSC. There's so many projects yet so little info. It's frustrating.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Shame tall buildings are banned in Washington D.C.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Shame tall buildings are banned in Washington D.C.


That's why we've got Tysons Corner. Lots of good stuff going up or approved around there.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

And directly across from 601 Mass is 600 Mass, also anchored by a large law firm. Nearing excavation completion. 

*600 Massachusetts Avenue NW*
Status: Under construction 
Space use: Office
Size: 400,000 s.f.
Floors: 10
Anchor tenant: Venable


Untitled by pjryan92, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Atlantic Plumbing - North Building (2100 8th Street NW)*
Status: Topped out
Space use: Residential
Owner/developer: JBG
Units: 310
Floors: 10
Retail: 310,000 s.f.
Website: Atlantic Plumbing


Atlantic Plumbing by 
pjryan92, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Only two blocks north of the White House, 900 16th is among the best-located developments (and sites) in the District. Mostly leased out, but it's a small corner lot and around a third the size of a normal DC office building. Took these on my way to work:

*900 16th Street NW*
Space use: Office
Owner/developer: ICG/JBG
Size: 135,000 s.f.
Floors: 9
Anchor tenant: Miller & Chevalier
Website: 900 16th Street NW

Renders (from JBG's site):



















Actual progress:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*2001 M Street NW*
Status: Demolition
Space use: Office
Owner/developer: Brookfield
Size: 285,000 s.f.
Floors: 10
Website: 2001 M Street NW

Render (Brookfield):










Actual progress:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Rainy day, so I went to Tysons Corner to shop (and catch up on some of the high-rise development out there).

*Capital One Tower (new HQ)*
Status: Site prep
Space use: Office
Developer: 
Size:
Height: 470 feet

Render:










Progress (taken from the Metro, sorry for poor photo quality):











*Vita*
Status: Complete, opening in Q1 2015
Space use: Residential
Developer: Lerner
Height: 350 feet
Floors: 30











From left to right:


1775 Tysons Boulevard (office, 18 floors, Lerner)
Nouvelle (residential, 27 floors, Hanover)
7900 Westpark Drive (office, 11 floors, WRIT)


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Washington DC needs supertalls to be iconic.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Central Place is now under construction in the Rosslyn neighbourhood of Arlington, directly across the Potomac River from Downtown Washington, DC. The Central Place complex will be the tallest in the DC metro area upon completion, although it faces competition from developments farther to the west in Tysons Corner.


North Tower (residential): 390 feet, 31 floors, 377 units
South Tower (office, known as CEB Tower): 390 feet, 31 floors, 525,000 s.f. of office space
Website: Central Place

Render of the northern (residential) tower, across the street from the recently completed and vacant 1812 N Moore.










Render of the southern (office) tower, anchored by CEB.










Progress:


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

msquaredb said:


> The height limit drives me crazy. The DC metro has so much potential and pent up demand.


Thanks to the height limit gentrification is spreading throughout the city rapidly, faster than in cities like NYC or Chicago.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Vornado, Gould present new vision for Rosslyn Plaza overhaul*












> The team behind the planned overhaul of Rosslyn Plaza has returned to Arlington County with significant changes to improve connections, create better retail opportunities, increase open space and activate the site.
> 
> Vornado Realty Trust and Gould Property Co., the venture behind the redevelopment of Rosslyn Plaza, will return to the county's Site Plan Review Committee on Thursday after a 17-month absence. The panel's last review of the project, which covers a 6.5-acre area bounded by Arlington Ridge Road, 19th Street North, North Kent Street and Wilson Boulevard, took place in July 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

desertpunk said:


> *Vornado, Gould present new vision for Rosslyn Plaza overhaul*


How much more office space does Rosslyn possibly need? 1812 N Moore is still vacant and CEB's move-out to Central Place would push vacancy up to 30% or so. Boeing's also probably going to leave from what I understand and no one wants to be in those crappy '70s and '80s buildings.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Crane now up at 600 Mass. It's pretty off-center, so I wonder if another one is going to go up at some point.










Also, the foundation is pretty deep:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Observation Deck Could be ‘Game Changer’ for Rosslyn*












> When CEB Tower opens — it’s expected to be finished after its adjacent residential tower in 2017 — its observation deck is expected to help usher in a new era for Rosslyn.
> 
> The tower, currently under construction at the corner of Wilson Blvd and N. Moore and Lynn Streets, will provide the public with a place to look down on D.C., the National Mall and Arlington National Cemetery from 390 feet up. The building will be one of the tallest in the region, and local officials think it will be the key for making Rosslyn a major tourist hub.
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ground works for phase 1 of The Wharf in SW DC.










Masterplan:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Geoking, are there any more new neighborhoods being built at this scale?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Geoking, are there any more new neighborhoods being built at this scale?


The only comparable development that I can think of is The Yards near Nats Park. There have been other large visions (such as the redevelopment of the SW Federal Center and Tysons Corner Center) but none are a joint project so much as incremental.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Was up in Bethesda earlier today. It's one of the region's more mixed-use and transit-oriented suburbs, similar to Arlington but until recently without the same level of development. 

The Darcy is nearing completion:


Untitled by pjryan92, on Flickr

Crane for The Lauren is now up. This is one of the most expensive new condos going up in the DC area: a typical condo is asking $2.5m. 


Untitled by pjryan92, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

geoking66 said:


> The only comparable development that I can think of is The Yards near Nats Park. There have been other large visions (such as the redevelopment of the SW Federal Center and Tysons Corner Center) but none are a joint project so much as incremental.


I thought of places like National Harbor or Potomac Yards. But those aren't new neighborhoods more than they are just areas of potential future development. As for growth, there's no doubt the next decade belongs to Atlas, Petworth and Shaw in terms of development. We just need that new blue line to spur things along in 20 years. Holding out hope for something like this:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Manitopiaaa said:


> I thought of places like National Harbor or Potomac Yards. But those aren't new neighborhoods more than they are just areas of potential future development. As for growth, there's no doubt the next decade belongs to Atlas, Petworth and Shaw in terms of development. We just need that new blue line to spur things along in 20 years. Holding out hope for something like this:


I'm increasingly doubtful that a separate Blue Line will ever happen. WMATA is held in such disdain and can't even run a basic service, while battles between multiple governments and public-sector ineptitude will complicate any attempt to get this done. And the price tag will easily exceed $10bn. I wouldn't be surprised if it costs more than Crossrail in London for half the benefit.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, WMATA is truly horrendous. I can't believe how expensive it is to do anything in Washington. You'd think a city with a GDP per capita of $170,000 could get some decent transit. It's quite sad. And now Larry Hogan looks set to ruin the Purple Line in Maryland. There goes another decade of menial progress. We have fewer metro stations than Oslo, a city with 800,000 people. DC is over 6,000,000.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

D.C. proper is 600,000. But I totally agree with you US cities and metros need denser development and more robust transit options.


----------



## ghettobird (Jan 20, 2014)

msquaredb said:


> The height limit drives me crazy. The DC metro has so much potential and pent up demand.


Even though Washington has height limit, it hardly looks like anything near e.g. Tokyo in density. Downtown Tokyo looks super urban and that is not because of supertalls. So the city of Washington has much potential even with the height limit to "dense up". And the only building that I could tell from Washington is the white house home of the bresident of USA.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

ghettobird said:


> Even though Washington has height limit, it hardly looks like anything near e.g. Tokyo in density. Downtown Tokyo looks super urban and that is not because of supertalls. So the city of Washington has much potential even with the height limit to "dense up". And the only building that I could tell from Washington is the white house home of the bresident of USA.



True, but it's not like DC isn't dense either. The District is the third-most densely populated large city in the US after New York and San Francisco at around 11,000 people per square mile, a figure that takes into account for the fact that 20% of the city is parkland. The central areas, especially where new development is taking place, approach 50,000/sq mi.

DC has a very similar urban form to Paris in many ways: its high-rise business districts (Arlington, Tysons, Bethesda and to a lesser extent Silver Spring) are suburban, but all on Metro. DC is also only home to around 15% of the metro's six million residents, and most jobs are in the suburbs, although Downtown DC is the second-largest CBD in the country (yes, in square foot terms, it's bigger than Chicago slightly). 

The problem that faces the region now is that its infrastructure is largely at saturation and home prices continue to fly through the roof, in part because of a lack of decent connectivity. Metro needs to be untangled and have some built-in redundancy since it faces large delays and breakdowns on a regular basis, there aren't any bus lanes and buses are seriously delayed due to massive amounts of traffic, suburban traffic is largely funnelled onto a select few arterial roads because there are no alternatives, and the Beltway can't handle any more cars and there's no easy way to go between Virginia and Maryland.


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

Tower Dude said:


> D.C. proper is 600,000.


650,000 according to the latest Census numbers. People are moving back into the city.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

toxtethogrady said:


> 650,000 according to the latest Census numbers. People are moving back into the city.


The metro area is around 6 million; it's big. I'm trying to mix city and suburban project updates as a result.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Tower Dude said:


> D.C. proper is 600,000. But I totally agree with you US cities and metros need denser development and more robust transit options.


Yeah, but the Washington Metro's catchment area isn't just DC proper.

Right now the catchment area is:
Alexandria City, VA
Arlington County, VA
District of Columbia, DC
Fairfax City, VA
Fairfax County, VA
Falls Church City, VA
Loudoun County, VA (2018-Silver Line)
Montgomery County, MD
Prince George's County, MD

Those are the jurisdictions served by the Washington Metro.

Here's how they've grown since 1900:
1900: 400,926
1910: 466,891
1920: 592,975
1930: 694,709
1940: 991,831 (Roosevelt's big expansion of the government boosted growth in the 1930s)
1950: 1,487,182 (the beginning of the Military-Industrial Complex)
1960: 2,040,031 (the 1950s saw a major economic expansion)
1970: 2,750,010 (the 1960s continued the economic growth)
1980: 2,822,563 (the troubled 70s saw crime rates rise and people leaving DC in greater numbers)
1990: 3,309,227
2000: 3,735,874
2010: 4,213,447
2013*: 4,391,825

So the Washington Metro services an area encompassing 4,391,825 people and has less stations than Oslo. The projected population in 2020 is between 4,800,000 and 4,900,000. By 2030 this will be between around 5,400,000-5,500,000. By then WMATA could also be servicing Prince William County.

In fact this is what WMATA could feasibly service via subway:
Alexandria City, VA
Arlington County, VA
District of Columbia, DC
Fairfax City, VA
Fairfax County, VA
Falls Church City, VA
Loudoun County, VA (2018)
Manassas City, VA
Manassas Park City, VA
Montgomery County, MD
Prince George's County, MD
Prince William County, VA

Basically, just what WMATA services now plus Manassas, Manassas Park and Prince William. They could, conceivably service places like Charles County or Anne Arundel, but not for the foreseeable future.

So the potential catchment area for WMATA is:
1900: 412,038
1910: 479,007
1920: 606,635
1930: 708,660
1940: 1,009,569
1950: 1,509,794
1960: 2,090,195
1970: 2,861,112
1980: 2,989,251
1990: 3,559,604
2000: 4,062,112
2010: 4,667,543
2013*: 4,878,517
2020 Proj: 5,400,000
2030 Proj: 6,000,000
2040 Proj: 6,500,000
2050 Proj: 6,900,000

And that doesn't include Charles, Frederick, Calvert and Fauquier which are the outer ring of the DC metro and have 600,000 more people. Then there's Stafford, Fredericksburg and Spotsylvania who add 300,000 people in the new VRE serviced commuter line down into Central Virginia. Then there's Howard and Anne Arundel who have 800,000 and strong ties to DC. If they are integrated into WMATA by 2050, the catchment area could be 8,500,000, with Baltimore and Baltimore County adding another 1,500,000 just outside the catchment area. 

Moral of the story: WMATA services 4,400,000 people now but could be servicing close to 8,500,000 people by 2050. So they need to get their shit together.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Groundbreaking This Week For Third Phase of Waterfront Station Project*












> Groundbreaking is expected to begin this week for the 365-unit residential project in Waterfront. This project is the third phase in the Waterfront Station project that is completely revitalizing the neighborhood with more than 80,000-square-feet in retail, more than 500,000-square-feet in office space, and hundreds of residential units along 4th Street. This third phase is located on 1001 4th Street and will not only include apartments, but 5,000-square-feet of retail as well. There is still one more phase left in the Waterfront Station project after this one is complete. The fourth phase will be located on 375 and 425 M Street and will include 625,000-square-feet of office space and ground-floor retail. For this fourth stage, the developers have requested a two-year extension for PUD approval. The hearing date is set for March.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*660 North Capitol Street*
Use: Office
Size: 200,000 s.f.
Developer: Republic










Rendering (this will have awesome Capitol views from the roof):


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Monument reveals plans for Half Street site in Navy Yard*



> Not quite six months after buying the land on the northeast corner of Half and N streets across from Nats Park currently known as Monument Valley, the MacFarlane/Jair Lynch joint venture has now submitted to the Zoning Commission its new plans for the site, a 10-story building with 461,700 square feet of residential (and possibly hotel) development, combined with at least 60,000 square feet of retail.
> 
> http://www.jdland.com/dc/index.cfm/4156/Getting-a-Peek-at-the-New-Plans-for-Monument-Valley-Headed-t





















This area will be a sea of cranes in a year.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Crane assembly at Elysium 14 (14th & Wallach). The other end of Wallach will see the demolition and excavation for 13th & U apartment building soon. 

Untitled by pjryan92, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Elan Tysons West (Tysons Corner)*

Building use: Residential
Floors: 34
Units: 400
Developer: Greystar

Today:











Ultimately, the area will look like this. Elan Tysons West is the tan, curved one second from right.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Atlantic Plumbing (2030 8th St. NW Washington DC):


















https://instagram.com/dcitystyle/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Happening all over DC:


Progress looming by aerojad, on Flickr


The new does not appreciate the old by aerojad, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Grand Central Terminal architect selected for Union Station expansion​*
> By Jonathan O'Connell
> April 7, 2015
> Washington Post
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/digger/wp/2015/04/07/grand-central-terminal-architect-selected-for-union-station-expansion/?wprss=rss_capital_business


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Well this is ver welcome news


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

MGM Casino at National Harbor:


----------



## StoJa9 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like a Carnival Cruise ship run ashore


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*National Museum of African American History & Culture*


Under Construction by Michael Casey, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

900 16th Street NW has topped out (with a glimpse of the White House on the left):


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone have an overview of DC with all of the cranes?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

It's hard to get a good vantage point, but here's a number of high-profile cranes. From left to right:


 600 Massachusetts Avenue NW (2 cranes)
 11M
 Elysium Fourteen (up close)
 900 16th Street NW

Not shown but off the top of my head:

Navy Yard and Southwest:


 Florida Rock
 Arris
 800 New Jersey Avenue SE
500 D Street SW
 The Wharf (Plot D)
 Hyatt Place

CBD and Dupont Circle:


 2001 M Street NW
 West End Library
 GW Superdorm (2 cranes)
 Unknown project across the street from 900 16th Street NW
 Hilton condo building
 Chinese Embassy expansion

H Street NE, Capitol Hill and NoMa:


 Whole Foods/The Apollo
 Rayburn Building renovation
 625 H Street NE
 The Maryland

That's not exhaustive by any means, but the vast majority of them. This is only within the District; there's a ton of development in Tysons Corner, Arlington and Bethesda as well.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Apollo H Street
600 H Street NE*
Use: Mixed-use (431 units, 75,000 s.f. retail) | Developer: Insight Property Group | Under construction | Estimated completion: Q2 2017​


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

meh, DC isn't the true american capital in my opinion. NYC!


----------



## ryaboisse (Nov 13, 2013)

:weirdo:


Fro7en said:


> meh, DC isn't the true american capital in my opinion. NYC!


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ballpark Square (Phase 1)
1277 1st Street SE*
Use: Mixed-use (325 units, 45,000 s.f. retail) | Developer: Grosvenor/Skanska | Under construction | Estimated completion: Q4 2017​
Note that this project (which includes the crane) has yet to reach ground level; Hampton Suites about to deliver is on the left.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Homewood Suites
465 New York Avenue NW*
Use: Hotel (160 rooms) | Floors: 13 | Developer: IBG | Topped out | Estimated completion: Q4 2015​


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Navy Yard saw two new cranes pop up over the weekend: 82 I Street SE and 1111 New Jersey Avenue SE. Additionally, progress on 800 New Jersey Avenue SE. Development will increase with more groundbreakings closer to Nats Park.

*800 New Jersey Avenue SE*
Use: Mixed-use (336 residential units, 35,000 s.f. retail anchored by Whole Foods) | Floors: 8 | Developer: WC Smith | Under construction | Estimated completion: 2016​
(Two cranes on left; crane on right is 82 I):



























*82 I Street SE*
Use: Mixed-use (227 residential units, 5,774 s.f. retail) | Floors: 13 | Developer: Greystar | Under construction | Estimated completion: 2016​


















*1111 New Jersey Avenue SE*
Use: Mixed-use (324 residential units, 11,000 s.f. retail) | Floors: 13 | Developer: Donohoe | Under construction | Estimated completion: 2016​


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Navy Yard boomtown continues:



> *Additional renderings of planned 25 M Street SE office building*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Source)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*West End Fire Station (Square 50)*
1201 23rd Street NW
Use: Mixed-use (52 units, redeveloped fire station) | Floors: 7 | Developer: EastBanc | Under construction​


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Rosslyn Plaza overhaul will take 25 years, but phase 1 includes portion of the esplanade* https://t.co/OJ35LyKuHp












> *Before Rosslyn Plaza is approved, a primer on this immense Arlington project*
> 
> The powerful joint venture behind the 2.5 million-square-foot, 25-year overhaul of Rosslyn Plaza, the largest new development planned for Arlington’s downtown, will finally have its day before the county board.
> But even after seven years of review, this Saturday’s vote is just the beginning for Vornado Realty Trust and Gould Property Co. The board will only consider a phased development site plan, which sets out the overall massing, heights, density and layout of the massive project. Each of the proposed five new towers within Rosslyn Plaza will have to undergo final site plan review.
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ How come the city allows these towers, wouldn't they conflict the height limit? 
Or doesn't it apply there for whatever reasons?


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

AFAIK, the height limit only applies to D.C. proper, which Arlington isn't a part of. There are already highrises in Arlington. I could of course be wrong but I don't know of any height restrictions in Arlington.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

TM_Germany said:


> AFAIK, the height limit only applies to D.C. proper, which Arlington isn't a part of. There are already highrises in Arlington. I could of course be wrong but I don't know of any height restrictions in Arlington.


There are FAA restrictions because of the nearby Reagan National Airport. Planners in the region are also loathe to allow anything exceeding the Washington Monument's 555 ft. height so the tallest tower in Northern Virginia will only be 470 ft. tall.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Bartlett: Arlington's largest apartment building:* https://t.co/t04eeW1ymF


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*MGM Casino at National Harbor*


MGM rising by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

desertpunk said:


> There are FAA restrictions because of the nearby Reagan National Airport. Planners in the region are also loathe to allow anything exceeding the Washington Monument's 555 ft. height so the tallest tower in Northern Virginia will only be 470 ft. tall.


To further this, Rosslyn is basically next to the DCA flight path. Normally I'm sceptical of these types of restrictions, but it's well warranted here.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

AVA NoMa (left) and phase 2 of Camden NoMa (right):










*AVA NoMa*
55 M Street NE
Use: Mixed-use (438 units, 7,000 s.f. retail) | Floors: 13 | Developer: AvalonBay | Under construction​










*Camden NoMa (Phase 2)*
60 Pierce Street NE
Use: Residential (405 units) | Floors: 14 | Developer: Camden | Under construction​


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

More financing for the Wharf:



Anday said:


> *The Wharf Just Raised $113M in Construction Financing for Hotels
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Huge news for NoMa:

*1200 3rd Street NE*
Use: Mixed-use (650 units, 200 hotel rooms, 50,000 s.f. retail) | Developer: Trammell Crow | Planning​











> High Street Residential, a wholly owned subsidiary of Trammell Crow Co., has partnered with the Dorr family, owner of the Central Armature Works at 1200 Third St. NE, to redevelop the 2.5-acre NoMa site. High Street will oversee the project, while the Dorr clan, which contributed the property to a trust last summer, will play an undefined role.
> 
> According to a planned-unit development application filed Tuesday with the D.C. Zoning Commission, High Street will develop a 200-key hotel, two residential towers totaling 650 units (50 affordable), and 50,000 square feet of retail "on a site that was formerly dedicated to motor and apparatus repairs, installation and distribution." The triangular parcel, 760 feet in length, is currently home to a warehouse and surface parking lot.
> 
> ...


Full article


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Central Place*


05.Rosslyn.ArlingtonVA.2May2016 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


06.Rosslyn.ArlingtonVA.2May2016 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

> *The 3,500 units on the boards for the Southwest Waterfront*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Source)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

One of the largest developments in the DC area:



> *Kettler on The Boro: 'First truly urban, authentic development here in Tysons'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

a lot of things going on in DC


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great to see that many US cities re-discover urbanism and streetlife like that 

Now they only should find a more attractive mix of styles, including new classical architecture and more daring experimental stuff.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

More Navy Yard news:



> *NAB HQ and 10 Van residential edging toward summer start dates*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Source)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fairfax County report in link:



> *Fairfax County eyes more mixed-use development near Metro stations, major roads*
> 
> The Fairfax County planning commission is expected to vote this week on a proposal that would allow more density near Metro stations and in older commercial centers.
> 
> The proposal would change zoning requirements to allow denser development in 22 areas spread across Fairfax County. All of the areas are either adjacent to Silver, Orange, Blue or Yellow line stations or in older commercial areas along major roads, like Richmond Highway in the southern area of the county.


(Source)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

> *​Hines, Hilton break ground on new luxury hotel in CityCenterDC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Source)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Boro (Phase 1)* | Tysons Corner

Official website: http://theborotysons.com


Project facts


Address: 1710 SAIC Drive


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Kettler/Meridian


Residential: 835 units


Office: 400,000 s.f. (37,161 sqm)


Retail: 150,000 s.f. (13,935 sqm)


Floors: 32 (max)


October 1. Poor photo I took yesterday but site prep is ongoing:











Rendering:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

geoking66 said:


> *CityCenterDC (Phase 2)* | Downtown
> 
> Official website: http://citycenterdc.com
> 
> ...


I love this one, it reminds me of 2050 m street, except the glass panels will be concave over there.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1701 H Street NE* | H Street Corridor

Project facts


Address: 1701 H Street NE


Status: Proposed


Developer: Capital City


Residential: 179 units


Retail: 14,000 s.f. (1,301 sqm)


Floors: 9


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ballston Quarter* | Ballston

Official website: http://www.ballstonquarter.com

Project facts


Address: 4238 Wilson Boulevard


Status: Demolition


Developer: Forest City


Residential: 405 units


Retail: 78,329 s.f. (7,277 sqm)


Floors: 22


September 6:


Demolishing the ballston mall by Jon Fisher, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Alexander Court (North Building)* | Downtown

Official website: http://alexandercourt.com

Project facts


Address: 2000 L Street NW


Status: Under construction/renovation


Developer: Rockrose


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Office: 524,386 s.f. (48,717 sqm)


Floors: 12


October 10:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Capital One HQ* | Tysons Corner

Project facts


Address: 1680 Capital One Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital One


Architect: Bonstra


Office: 940,550 s.f. (87,380 sqm)


Height: 470ft (143m)


Floors: 35


October 9:




















Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Resa* | NoMa

Official website: http://resanoma.com

Project facts


Address: 22 M Street NE


Status: Under construction


Developer: Skanska


Residential: 326


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Floors: 12




> *Stockholm comes to NoMa as Skanska starts work on first area apartment building*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Commons at McLean (Phase 1)* | Tysons Corner

Project facts


Address: 1620 Anderson Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: LCOR


Architect: Design Collective


Residential: 319


Floors: 15


October 9:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Market Terminal (Phase 1)* | Union Market

Official website: http://www.kettler.com/property/market-terminal/2838

Project facts


Address: 300 Morse Street NE


Status: Proposed


Developer: Kettler/Douglas


Architect: R2L


Residential: 567 units


Office: 217,558 s.f. (20,212 sqm)


Retail: 36,534 s.f. (3,394 sqm)


Floors: 12




> *Kettler revises look of its Market Terminal project near Union Market*
> 
> Kettler Inc., the master developer behind the proposed Market Terminal project near Union Market, has sharpened its vision for the massive development ahead of what should be its final approval.
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1555 Wilson Boulevard* | Rosslyn

Project facts


Address: 1555 Wilson Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Penzance


Architect: Hickok Cole


Residential: 902 units


Retail: 25,340 s.f. (2,354 sqm)


Height: 270ft (82m)




> *Here's what Penzance has planned for the top of the Rosslyn hill*
> 
> A major change is coming to the top of the Rosslyn hill.
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*F1RST* | Navy Yard

Project facts


Address: 1277 1st Street SE


Status: Topped out


Developer: Grosvenor


Architect: Hickok Cole


Residential: 325 units


Hotel: 170 rooms


Retail: 26,500 s.f. (2,462 sqm)


Floors: 12


October 16:



> (Full JDLand archive)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*MOB Hotel* | Union Market

Project facts


Address: 400 Florida Avenue NE


Status: Proposed


Developer: Rangers


Architect: SK&I


Hotel: 155 rooms


Residential: 110 units


Retail: 2,200 s.f. (204 sqm)


Floors: 11


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*600 Massachusetts Avenue NW* | Downtown

Official website: http://600massachusettsavenue.com

Project facts


Address: 600 Massachusetts Avenue NW


Status: Complete


Developer: Gould


Architect: Core


Office: 348,962 s.f. (32,420 sqm)


Retail: 23,136 s.f. (2,149 sqm)


Floors: 10


October 2:


6th, Eye, Mass: contrasting scales and finishes by Payton Chung, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Capital One HQ* | Tysons Corner

Project facts


Address: 1680 Capital One Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital One


Architect: Bonstra


Office: 940,550 s.f. (87,380 sqm)


Height: 470ft (143m)


Floors: 35


October 22:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Signature* | Reston

Official website: http://www.signaturereston.com

Project facts


Address: 11810 Freedom Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Boston Properties


Residential: 508 units


Retail: 50,000 s.f. (4,645 sqm)


Height: 234ft (71m)


Floors: 21


October 23:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Midtown Center* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1100 15th Street NW


Status: Under construction


Developer: Carr


Architect: SHoP


Office: 818,721 s.f. (76,062 sqm)


Retail: 50,000 s.f. (4,645 sqm)


Floors: 12


October 16:


Big Pit by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


Empty Block by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Wharf (Phase 1)* | Southwest Waterfront

Official website: http://www.wharfdc.com


Project facts


Address: 690 Water Street SW


Status: Under construction


Developer: PN Hoffman/Madison Marquette


Residential: 896 units


Office: 224,609 s.f. (20,867 sqm)


Hotel: 278 rooms


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)

October 22:


Cranes at the Wharf, 22 Oct 2016 by Payton Chung, on Flickr


Cranes at the Wharf, 22 Oct 2016 by Payton Chung, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1244 South Capitol Street SE* | Navy Yard


Project facts


Address: 1244 South Capitol Street SE


Status: Under construction


Developer: JBG


Residential: 290 units


Retail: 25,085 s.f.


Floors: 13


October 29:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Midtown Center* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1100 15th Street NW


Status: Under construction


Developer: Carr


Architect: SHoP


Office: 818,721 s.f. (76,062 sqm)


Retail: 50,000 s.f. (4,645 sqm)


Floors: 12


October 29 (third crane assembled…middle one):











Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Capital One HQ* | Tysons Corner

Project facts


Address: 1680 Capital One Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital One


Architect: Bonstra


Office: 940,550 s.f. (87,380 sqm)


Height: 470ft (143m)


Floors: 35


October 30:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Capitol Crossing (Phase 1)* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.capitolcrossingdc.com/


Project facts


Address: 200-250 Massachusetts Avenue NW


Status: Under construction


Developer: Property Group Partners


Office: 842,192 s.f. (phase 1); 1,733,428 s.f. (build-out)


Retail: 95,765 s.f. (phase 1); 168,012 s.f. (build-out)


Residential: 0 units (phase 1); 150 units (build-out)


November 3. The deck over the highway trench is now clearly in place and phase 1 is rising in the middle:


Capitol Crossing by Colton Brown, on Flickr


Massing:











Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Reston Station* | Reston

Official website: http://restonstation.com


Project facts


Address: 1900 Reston Metro Plaza


Status: Complete (phase 1), under construction (phase 2)


Developer: Comstock


Architect: Hickok Cole


Residential: 450 units (phase 1); 0 units (phase 2)


Office: 0 s.f. (phase 1); 354,913 s.f. (phase 2)


Hotel: 200 rooms (phase 1); 0 rooms (phase 2)


Retail: 8,700 s.f. (phase 1); 13,500 s.f. (phase 2)


Floors: 22 (phase 1), 16 (phase 2)


October 30 with phase 1 (BLVD) on the left and phase 2 on the right:


Reston, Va. by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Capital One HQ* | Tysons Corner

Project facts


Address: 1680 Capital One Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital One


Architect: Bonstra


Office: 940,550 s.f. (87,380 sqm)


Height: 470ft (143m)


Floors: 35


November 12:


Capital Rising by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

This only covers the District itself, not the broader metro area:



> *The most interesting statistics from DC’s development report*
> 
> The Washington DC Economic Partnership is hosting its annual meeting today, so we decided to go through their annual report and pick out some of the most interesting statistics and highlights when it comes to development in the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Central Washington shouldn't get too glassy, it's a city of *limestone, marble and plaster*. :yes:


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

erbse said:


> Central Washington shouldn't get too glassy, it's a city of *limestone, marble and plaster*. :yes:


....and concrete.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Classically, many Washington buildings have concrete under the surface. Bare concrete facades aren't for this place though - or for any other, frankly.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Most of DC is actually brick. If you think it's all marble, limestone or brutalism, you haven't really left Downtown or L'Enfant Plaza.

That said, glass is a marked improvement.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*One Hill South* | Navy Yard

Project facts


Address: 28 K Street SE


Status: Near completion


Developer: Ruben/Related


Architect: Shalom Baranes


Residential: 380 units


Retail: 35,000 s.f. (3,252 sqm)


Floors: 11




> *909 Half Street now has a name - One Hill South*
> 
> When it comes to the residential project we have been referring to as 909 Half Street, I may have engaged in some gentle mocking throughout its development and construction, given the lack of information released as the building made its way through the pipeline.
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Gramercy District* | Ashburn

Official website: https://22citylink.com/gramercydistrict


Project facts


Address: Gramercy Park Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: 22 CityLink


Architect: DVA


Residential: 940 units


Office: 600,000 s.f. (55,742 sqm)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 80,800 s.f. (7,507 sqm)




> *Fresh Gramercy District renderings, and a new big name partner for the smart city project*
> 
> The team behind the planned $500 million Gramercy District fronting the Ashburn Silver Line Metro station has released sharp new renderings and the name of another business that has joined the effort to bring the region's first smart city to life. FedBid Inc., an online reverse auction platform that calls Revolution Growth an investor, is now a member of the 22 CityLink team, developer 22 Capital Partners announced Monday. Through 22 CityLink, the goal is to create a "Smart City In-a-Box" platform not only to develop the 2.5 million-square-foot Gramercy District on 16.8 acres in Ashburn, but smart cities across the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Carlyle Plaza Two (Phase 1)* | Alexandria

Project facts


Address: 340 Hooffs Run Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Hines/JM Zell


Architect: Arquitectonica


Residential: 382 units


Height: 355ft (108m)


Floors: 34


Rendering:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

erbse said:


> Central Washington shouldn't get too glassy, it's a city of *limestone, marble and plaster*. :yes:





phoenixboi08 said:


> ....and concrete.


The historic government buildings are marble and plaster, but much of the city, especially Northwest, North, and Northeast of the Capital Mall is an unending series of every 10-12 story glass office building imaginable. It really is a surreal environment, especially at about 5:30, right after the office workers for the many lobbying groups all go home.

Really anything will work there as long as it meets the street edge and is a large glass box right up to the height limit (street ROW plus 20 feet).


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was largely making a joke...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Union Place* | Near Northeast

Project facts


Address: 200 K Street NE


Status: Under construction


Developer: Toll Brothers


Architect: DCS


Residential: 525 units


Floors: 14


December 15:


2016-12-14_08-30-03 by Claire Uziel, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

phoenixboi08 said:


> I was largely making a joke...


I didn't get it. However, as a DC resident for too long, there are indeed too many ugly concrete buildings in the downtown area for my liking. Around SW DC and just off the Mall you can see blocks of intimidating brutalist government crap that are basically bad design. 

I'm not a fan of this glass box either.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

towerpower123 said:


> The historic government buildings are marble and plaster, but much of the city, especially Northwest, North, and Northeast of the Capital Mall is an unending series of every 10-12 story glass office building imaginable. It really is a surreal environment, especially at about 5:30, right after the office workers for the many lobbying groups all go home.
> 
> Really anything will work there as long as it meets the street edge and is a large glass box right up to the height limit (street ROW plus 20 feet).



Yes, I know this area. I rarely feel the need to go downtown to see the sea of corporate buildings that are basically charmless. I don't see why people would go there unless they have business purposes. The problem is, there are too few areas downtown that are conducive to hanging out and all the buildings look pretty banal sorry to say. The most interesting design seems to be happening in the suburbs of Virginia and that is sad.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Capital One HQ* | Tysons Corner

Project facts


Address: 1680 Capital One Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital One


Architect: Bonstra


Office: 940,550 s.f. (87,380 sqm)


Height: 470ft (143m)


Floors: 35


December 30:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Apex* | Bethesda

Project facts


Address: 7272 Wisconsin Avenue


Status: Approved


Developer: Carr


Architect: Shalom Baranes


Residential: 480 units


Office: 360,000 s.f. (33,445 sqm)


Retail: 14,572 s.f. (1,354 sqm)


Height: 295ft (90m)


Rendering:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ WOW GeoKing66, Knows His United States of America Cities with Tower Construction Cranes, YES:banana: , He's correct , New York City # 1, with Miami and Seattle Tied for 2nd place, just behind New York City, and Washington , D.C. is third, is also in my IMO only please, Top 10 Most to date , United States cities with the Most Tower Construction Cranes, and hno:
NOW with February, 2017 Tomorrow :nuts:, the 7 other as, # 4 Houston , # 5 Minneapolis, # 6 Nashville, # 7 Dallas, # 8 Atlanta, # 9, Tied " Austin and Philadelphia Tied at # 9, " and San Francisco # 10 !!:heart:, in my same List of Top 10 with the Most Tower Construction Cranes in the United States of America, NOW:cheers: !! 





geoking66 said:


> DC has one of the highest crane counts of any city in the US. The only ones with more are likely New York, Miami and Seattle.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

*Nestlé to move US headquarters to Virginia, bringing 750 jobs*


> Nestlé USA, the maker of Häagen-Dazs, Baby Ruth, Lean Cuisine and dozens of other mass brands, is moving its U.S. headquarters to Arlington, Virginia's Rosslyn area, bringing roughly 750 jobs to a part of Virginia struggling with widespread office vacancies.
> 
> The world's largest packaged-food company - which bills itself as a nutrition, health and wellness company - will move in to the region's tallest building, which has remained vacant since it was completed in late 2013. Nestlé was lured to the area, executives say, by its proximity to lawmakers, regulators and lobbyists - and more than $16 million in state and county subsidies


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Reston Station* | Reston

Official website: http://restonstation.com

Project facts


Address: 1900 Reston Metro Plaza


Status: Near completion


Developer: Comstock


Architect: Hickok Cole


Residential: 450 units


Office: 354,913 s.f. (32,972 sqm)


Hotel: 200 rooms


Retail: 22,200 s.f. (2,062 sqm)


Floors: 22, 16


March 21:


DSC04512 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


DSC04472 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## komi592 (Mar 14, 2017)

*wawoooo*

so wonderful


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Central Place* | Rosslyn

Official website: http://www.centralplace.com

Project facts


Address: 1801 N Moore Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: JBG


Architect: Beyer Blinder Belle


Residential: 377 units


Office: 525,000 s.f. (48,774 sqm)


Retail: 45,000 s.f. (4,181 sqm)


March 12:


Rosslyn skyline with Memorial Bridge and Potomac River by BeyondDC, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Storey Park* | NoMa

Project facts


Address: 1005 1st Street NE


Status: Proposed


Developer: Perseus/Four Points


Architect: HKS


Residential: 451 units


Hotel: 225 rooms


Retail: 23,026 s.f. (2,139 sqm)


Height: 130ft (40m)


Floors: 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Avec* | H Street Corridor

Official website: http://901hstreet.com

Project facts


Address: 901 H Street NE


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Rappaport/WC Smith


Architect: Studio 39


Residential: 419 units


Retail: 44,300 s.f. (4,116 sqm)


Floors: 8


April 1:


Under new management by Tim Brown, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

that's a great devolopement!


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Midtown Center* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1100 15th Street NW


Status: Under construction


Developer: Carr


Architect: SHoP


Office: 818,721 s.f. (76,062 sqm)


Retail: 50,000 s.f. (4,645 sqm)


Floors: 12


April 11:




















Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Burham Place* | NoMa

Official website: http://www.burnhamplace.com

Project facts


Address: 50 Massachusetts Avenue NE


Status: Concept


Developer: Akridge


Architect: Shalom Baranes


Residential: 1,300 units


Office: 1,500,000 s.f. (139,355 sqm)


Hotel: 500 rooms


Retail: 100,000 s.f. (9,290 sqm)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Alexander Court (North Building)* | Downtown

Official website: http://alexandercourt.com

Project facts


Address: 2000 L Street NW


Status: Topped out


Developer: Rockrose


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Office: 524,386 s.f. (48,717 sqm)


Floors: 12


April 14. This is a tough one to get photos of:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Boro* | Tysons Corner

Official website: http://theborotysons.com

Project facts


Address: 8301 Greensboro Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kettler/Meridian


Architect: Shalom Baranes


Residential: 2,010 units


Office: 1,900,000 s.f. (176,518 sqm)


Hotel: 640,000 s.f. (59,458 sqm)


Retail: 430,000 s.f. (39,948 sqm)


Floors: max. 32


April 15:











Renderings:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Rental map of Washington DC by subway stations:










https://assets3.thrillist.com/v1/image/1593151


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ Inaccurate unless these are Studio prices. And even then they're pretty lowballed. Crystal City 1BD is at least $1,900 average.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Wharf (Phase 2)* | Southwest Waterfront

Official website: http://www.wharfdc.com

Project facts


Address: 690 Water Street SW


Status: Proposed


Developer: PN Hoffman/Madison Marquette


Architects: SHoP/ODA/Rafael Viñoly/Morris Adjmi


Residential, office, hotel and retail: 1,200,000 s.f. (111,484 sqm)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The View* | Tysons Corner

Official website: http://www.clementedevelopment.co/the-view.html

Project facts


Address: 8550 Leesburg Pike


Status: Proposed


Developer: Clemente


Residential: 1,106 units


Office: 529,673 s.f. (49,208 sqm)


Hotel: 330 rooms


Retail: 111,793 s.f. (10,386 sqm)


Arts: 24,834 s.f. (2,307 sqm)


Height: 615ft (187m)


Floors: 48


At 615 feet, this would be by far the tallest building in the DC metro area and the first to be taller than the Washington Monument. 

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Advisory Board HQ* | Mount Vernon Triangle

Project facts


Address: 655 New York Avenue NW


Status: Under construction


Developer: Douglas/Brookfield


Architect: Shalom Baranes


Office: 678,000 s.f. (62,988 sqm)


Retail: 79,000 s.f. (7,339 sqm)


Floors: 11


May 21:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not a particular development, but the District's building boom can be seen nicely here. 


Lincoln Memorial by Joseph Gruber, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Wharf (Phase 1)* | Southwest Waterfront

Official website: http://www.wharfdc.com

Project facts


Address: 690 Water Street SW


Status: Topped out


Developer: PN Hoffman/Madison Marquette


Residential: 896 units


Office: 224,609 s.f. (20,867 sqm)


Hotel: 278 rooms


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


May 21:


Wharf Phase One by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


Waterfront Construction by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Rugby* | Bethesda

Official website: http://www.wharfdc.com

Project facts


Address: 4850 Rugby Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Donohoe


Architect: WDG


Residential: 219 units


Retail: 14,520 s.f. (135 sqm)


Floors: 16


June 2:









(@Robert Dyer)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Insignia* | Navy Yard

Official website: http://www.insigniaonm.com

Project facts


Address: 1111 New Jersey Avenue SE


Status: Complete


Developer: Donohoe


Architect: WDG


Residential: 324 units


Retail: 11,000 s.f. (1,022 sqm)


Floors: 13


June 4:


Insignia on M by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Considering this city has one of the highest quality and most thoughtfully designed buildings it always felt oddly unrepresented to me.
Sometimes, I've been waiting for updates on projects for months. I guess not a lot of interested Washingtonians around. 

*Midtown Center *| District of Columbia 

Official website: http://www.midtowncenterdc.com/building/

Project facts


Address: 1100 15th St NW

Status: Complete

Developer: Fannie Mae

Architect: SHoP 

Area: 865,000 square feet

Type: Office

Floors: 14


























































































































*Source:* https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/02/midtown-center-fannie-mae-shop-architects-washington-dc/​


----------

